# Homemade soap better than Dawn



## nebetmiw (Aug 1, 2013)

Funny thing happened the other day.  BIL was hand washing some very greasy pans and dishes and he was using the Dawn.  Well, he ran out of it and start using the spray degreaser then my homemade soap.  I walked into the kitchen to the words " your soap is working way better than the Dawn for removing the grease from the dishrag".  He even showed me how bad the rag was then what the soap was doing in cleaning it up.  

Now he already loves my soap for the shower but now he only wants to use it for hand dish washing too.   I need to make more soap as we are running out since he moved here. LOL  Guess we will not be buying Dawn anymore either.


----------



## Hazel (Aug 1, 2013)

I bet that was great to hear. I'd take it as a huge compliment.


----------



## judymoody (Aug 1, 2013)

Awesome!  I should give this a try.


----------



## savonierre (Aug 1, 2013)

That is great, I need to try it too..


----------



## nebetmiw (Aug 1, 2013)

This is my 3 oil soap with Coconut Milk.  No OO in it but it is higher in CO than most of what people make, it also contains lard.  I use a 6% superfat.  I was surprised it worked that well on the grease.  It is non drying for us here and we have really hard water. I have very oily skin so the CO is 40%.


----------



## kattobrn (Aug 16, 2013)

How do use bar soap as dish soap?  Do you grate it up, just rub it on the dishcloth?  I want to make  my own dish soap, still researching though. Any advise would be greatly appreciated. Thank you. 


KattOBRN


----------



## sweethavenarts (Aug 16, 2013)

I've been using a lard bar as dishsoap- I stuck a bar in a pint canning jar and poured water over it- it would soften and then I could pour off the soapy water to use. I've had a bar inthere for probably about a month.
I keep revelling in the irony that I'm washing fat off my dishes with ..... fat.


----------



## kattobrn (Aug 16, 2013)

Sweethavenarts, do you leave water in the jar all the time or just when you need it? Do you let the bar dry in in between ?


KattOBRN


----------



## sweethavenarts (Aug 16, 2013)

All the time.


----------



## Stakie (Aug 16, 2013)

I never thought of this... I'll have to try it sometime.


----------



## nebetmiw (Aug 17, 2013)

Well, what BIL did was just rub soap on dishcloth since he was hand washing.  I find it better also no waste of the dish soap that way, unlike pouring it in the water.  Ofcourse I rarly hand wash these days as I have a dishwasher.  But big stuff and some cooking tools do get hand washed since they must be.


----------

